# Fehler beim MySql Backup



## aig (16. Juli 2006)

Hi Leute,

Flogendes Problem ich hatte ein MySql Backup gemacht weil ich meinen root formatiert
habe so jetzt habe ich alles wieder installiert auch Xampp. Jetzt wollte ich mein Backup wieder hochladen jetzt kommt flgender Fehler:

SQL-Befehl: 

{ \ rtf1 \ ansi \ ansicpg1252 \ deff0 \ deflang1031{ \ fonttbl{ \ f0 \ fswiss \ fcharset0 Arial;


MySQL meldet:  

#1064 - You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252\deff0\deflang1031{\fonttbl{\f0\fswiss\fcharset0 Arial' at line 1 

Meine Backup datei ist eine Word datei.

-- phpMyAdmin SQL Dump
-- version 2.8.1
-- http://www.phpmyadmin.net
-- 
-- Host: localhost
-- Erstellungszeit: 12. Juli 2006 um 03:01
-- Server Version: 5.0.21
-- PHP-Version: 5.1.4
-- 
-- Datenbank: `homepage`
-- 

-- --------------------------------------------------------

-- 
-- Tabellenstruktur für Tabelle `webs_about`
-- 

CREATE TABLE `webs_about` (
  `about` longtext NOT NULL
) ENGINE=MyISAM DEFAULT CHARSET=latin1;

Ich habe auch beim hochladen die Zeichencodierung auf latin1 gesetzt.
Bitte sagt mit ihr könnt mir helfen. Das Backup ist wichtig.

Mfg

AIG


----------



## Mamphil (16. Juli 2006)

Wie hast du denn das Backup in eine Word-Datei bekommen?

Kopiere mal alles aus Word in eine einfache Textdatei (oder speichere die Datei als txt, falls Word das kann) und probier's mit der einmal.

Mamphil


----------

